# R2 Fish School Complete Fish Training Kit



## Tigerfish1704 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anybody tried the R2 Fish School Complete Fish Training Kit? Someone I know said they were thinking about getting one. Looks kind of cool. 

http://www.amazon.com/R2-Fish-School-Complete-Training/dp/B00168A6DQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Tigerfish


----------



## sunrise2397 (Jul 19, 2011)

actually that looks so cool! now i want one haha even if it doesnt train my fish it just look like something fun for my fish to do


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

Theoretically, this would work for bettas. But, I think that all the pieces and parts are scaled for a larger goldfish in mind. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hdTb3ZMsYA

I have heard of bettas successfully using it though, so give it a shot.


----------

